# Squirrel hunting (graphic) with my sps



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go ... Seems you have a wide variety of shooters, and you do well with them all.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I try and stay balanced with everything I have bug at the same time it's a challenge transitioning from frame to frame all the time


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Good shooting.. I figured we'd see a kill from each perk 9 shooter before you went back to your many customs.. would only take you 1 to 3 lunch breaks the you shoot


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'll break out the sideshooter tommorow and see what I can do lol thanks


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Good shooting, as always!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting! You must have a ton of squirrels in your area!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Nice shooting! You must have a ton of squirrels in your area!


Not if he keeps up this pace 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

OPM . Check your private messaging . You can't receive any new messages .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Try now Mr treefork


----------

